# Smoked Pheasant



## smokinrick (Nov 13, 2011)

I've tried pheasant a number of ways in the past. All involved a lot of baking, special ingredients, etc. and left much to be desired.

I decided to try smoking to see how it stacked up. Best yet.

Brined the birds, leg sections and breast sectcions skinned and butterflied in a pickling brine.

1 gallon water

1/2 cup kosher salt

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup distilled vinegar

1 tsp ground cloves

1 tsp ground allspice

1/2 tsp ground black pepper

Soaked 4 hours in the brine, put in the smoker at 215 towards the end of a run with a couple of pork shoulders. Might as well take advantage of the grill space. Guessed at 1 hour 45 minutes since chickens take about 2 hours in my side box unit. Split oak with natural hardwood charcoal mix was used. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Here is the finished product just before coming off arrayed around the shoulders. A glaze of half honey, half balsamic vinegar was used at the start and an hour later.

The birds were tender and succulent,  not at all dry and tough like other recipes. I sliced the meat in thin strips and served as a lunch entree for 8 with cheese, crackers and a nice white wine. Raves all around. Enjoy!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2011)

Great looking Bird...Your brine is similar to mine, works well...Been a long time since I had Pheasant...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Nov 14, 2011)

Now thats the way I like to do a bird.... Kudos................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow it looks great thanks for the info


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks awesome! I've got a freezer full of pheasants at the moment and was thinking about smoking a couple. Glad to know it'll work out!


----------



## smokinrick (Nov 14, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> That looks awesome! I've got a freezer full of pheasants at the moment and was thinking about smoking a couple. Glad to know it'll work out!


 Yes, I have a freezer with more as well. The pre slicing for serving was to check for shot bb's and take out the leg spines. I think the pre-brine skinning was important. These were ranched birds so true wild ones would most likely be tougher.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't go hunting for Pheasant,however there is a group of Sportsmen here in Gibsonburg that raise pheasants for huinting. They escape at times and go where they shouldn't be and get hit by cars,when I hit one,I slam on the brakes and P/U the bird and dispatch it at home. The wife says YUK, but it's good grub, and I use a Brine similar to yours.

The wife has to tell me to stop running the backroads around here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Why, I'd miss a good meal maybe.LOL

Have fun and...


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome chow!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't done it for a while.

If it came out tender and moist you must have done it right.  These birds are tricky because they are lean and will dry out.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got back from hunting Phez in NE Montana. I brought a few home and will definitely try this out for a holiday appetizer. I have had trouble with brined birds being too salty.But this is a low salt brine and is only brined for a few hours.


----------

